# حوار بين طالبين فى الامتحان



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*........... حوار بين طالبين وهما بيمتحنوا*_*!! 
ميزو: ميدو .... ميدو .... بسسسسسسسس*_
_*ميدو : عايز ايه مش وقتك خالص ... ؟؟؟؟*_
_*!!!!ميزو: جواب السؤال الرابع *_
_*ميدو : حراااااام ؟؟*_
_*ميزو : هو ايه اللي حرام .. ياد خلص ؟؟*_
_*!!! ميدو : حرااااااااااااااااااااااام*_
_*........ ميزو : ياااااد انا مش لسه مغششك امبارح !! انجز*_
_*!!!! ميدو : حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*_
_*ميزو : حرام حرام*_
_*...............بعدها بربع ساعة*_
_*.........ميزو: ميدو*_
_*ميدو : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*.....ميزو : السؤال السادس*_
_*(ميدو: ( من غشنا فليس منا*_
_*ميزو: لا والله ؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*........ميزو: ياااااااااد انجز ...... اما انتا صحيح عيييييل*_
_*!!!! ( ميدو: ( من غشششششششششششنا فليس منا*_​ 
_*ميزو: وحياتك لاوريك بس اما نطلع *_
_*..... ميدو : من غشنا فليس منا *_​ 

_*: ....... بعد انتهاء الامتحان*_​ 
_*ميزو: تعالا هنا ياله*_
_*....... ميدو: انتا ياعيييل !!!!
 بقالي ساعة عمال اغشش فيك وانتا ولا انتا هنا *_
_*ميزو: احنا هنستهبل يااخويا!! ؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*ميدو: السؤال الرابع اذكر الحكم الشرعي ..... الجواب بتاعه حرام*_
_*( ميدو: والسؤال السادس بتاع الادلة .... الدليل: ( من غشنا فليس منا*_
_*ميدو: انت نسيت ان ده امتحان دين*_
_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
*
منقول للامانة*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دة الغباء بعينه بس جامدة
هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو دة الغباء بعينه بس جامدة
> هههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى يا بنت المسيح
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نونوس14 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة يا مريم *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
حلو ه اوووووووووووى


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله يامريم وربنا يباركك​​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة يا مريم

شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة يا مريم *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*مرورك الاجمل يا نونوس
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا جرجس1 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا مينا
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلو ه اوووووووووووى



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا مارى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله يامريم وربنا يباركك​​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا رومانى
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة يا مريم
> 
> شكرا ليكى*​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا تاسونى
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تشكرات يا مريم

يسوع ييارك مجهودك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تشكرات يا مريم
> 
> يسوع ييارك مجهودك*



*ميررررسى لمرورك يا كليمو 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههه
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## john2 (3 يناير 2010)

*اذكياء فعلا
ههههههههه
ميررررسى يا مريم
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## barby94 (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه 
رائعة يا مريم ميرسى​


----------



## مريم12 (5 يناير 2010)

john2 قال:


> *اذكياء فعلا
> ههههههههه
> ميررررسى يا مريم
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا جون
نورت التوبيك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 يناير 2010)

barby94 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> رائعة يا مريم ميرسى​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا باربى
نورتى التوبيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى 
ميرسى لك يا قمراية
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## مريم12 (5 يناير 2010)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا ديدى
نورتى التوبيك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يناير 2010)

*أختي مريم 12*
*أختيارك للقصة والحوار جميل جدا" الرب يبارك أختياراتك*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يناير 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و ياريت الطلبة يعملوا كدا فى الامتحانات هههههههه

ميرسة مريم ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## روزي86 (8 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## farou2 (8 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
ما قصرت ​


----------



## solofanty (9 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه قوى الامتحانات دى*​


----------



## مريم12 (10 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أختي مريم 12*
> *أختيارك للقصة والحوار جميل جدا" الرب يبارك أختياراتك*



*ميرررسى لمرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 يناير 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و ياريت الطلبة يعملوا كدا فى الامتحانات هههههههه
> 
> ميرسى مريم ربنا يباركك​_



*دى اقلها طرد
ههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا روزى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 يناير 2010)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ما قصرت ​



*ميرررسى لمرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 يناير 2010)

solofanty قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه قوى الامتحانات دى*​



*ميرررسى لمرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

